# My Daughters DESERT ROSE - The Remake



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

My daughter wanted to start a thread for her DESERT ROSE pedal car. The pedal car was completed but is now being upgraded. The upgrades being made now are engraving all the parts, 2-tone plating (pink/chrome) and turntable by Krazy Kutting. Also at present time Hotstuff is making it a 8x8 display. Also on the agenda is new paint , new murals and striping/leafing. Ill post some pics of the pedal car as is now and will update the thread as updates happen.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

NO Updates yet but I hope to have some soon, will be dropping the pedal car off for new paint job soon, going to get it painted in a vanderslice style paint job (in pink and purple) Then send it to Aaron Gonzales in NM for murals, plan for murals is Gypse Rose style roses down sides and a cactyus and more roses on back. Im just not sure if I should wait till krazy kutting finishes 2-toning the parts before taking it for paint job as they are engraving and 2-toning parts in pink and chrome so wondering if I should wait to get parts so the pinks can be matched up.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Krazy Kutting has finished engraving all the DESERT ROSE parts, all that's left to do now is to 2-tone them in pink and chrome.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Talked to Hotstuff, he already has the display built, just has to upholster it, so should have pics soon. Ill be glad when this pedal car all comes together.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Bumper bracket designed and being made by Krazy Kutting for DESERT ROSE.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Put headlights on pedal car yesterday, they look good in person.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Decided to start my own little club, so when Desert Rose is ready it'll get a two-toned engravedy daughter plaque in pink and chrome. The name my daughter decided on is Acrophobic Tendencies which is fear of heights.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON DESERT ROSE: The parts are at plated being two-toned in chrome and pink. Hotstuff is working on the 8x8 display. Turntable is in plating. Once those things are done will redo the paint and murals also will get signboard made.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Desert Rose- the parts are now engraved and being 2-tone in pink and chrome, the turntable is being chromed and Hotstuff is working on the new display.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

my daughters DESERT ROSE , parts engraved and 2-toned in pink and chrome.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Desert Rose: The turn table is now done (will post pics once it arrives). I ordered a new hood ornament for it, a factory one that will be engraved and 2-toned in pink and chrome. Im waiting on the bumper bracket and new display to be done. Plans I have are 2 order wheel trim for it. Also, I want to repaint it and redo the murals but have to convince my daughter of that as she likes it as is.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

. Desert Rose bumper bracket


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got the turntable from Krazy Kutting today it works perfectly


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

progress pics of new DESERT ROSE display, is being made by Hotstuff, is 8x8 in size and when finished will be upholstered with mirrors etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Put headlights on pedal car yesterday, they look good in person.


nice pedal car bro , wat lights did u use for headlights? are they dummy lights for bikes? if so where did u find them in clear?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

viejitocencoast said:


> nice pedal car bro , wat lights did u use for headlights? are they dummy lights for bikes? if so where did u find them in clear?


 Thanks man, they are dummy lights, they came with red lenses but I ordered clear lenses from ebay.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The panel that will became the sign for DESERT ROSE, Aaron Gonzales is airbrushing it in Carlsbad, NM , Ill post progress pics as they happen


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update pic of Desert Rose display.


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


>


That's really nice !!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

update pic of display, being made by Hotstuff


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hotstuff finished the display , it looks sick.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Sick display.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Sick display.


Thank you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Desert Rose won 1st place and Best of Show pedal car at todays GoodLife CC show


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Some sketches for my daughters new DESERT ROSE signboard, will be airbrushed in color with background behind the cactus and Desert Rose on top. Sketches and airbrushing done by Aaron Gonzales of Carlsbad, NM


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost done , waiting on custom bumper bracket, signboard.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales did some more sketching on the DESERT ROSE panel, can't wait to see it airbrushes


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Justin your not playing around!!! Looking good..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Final sketch for the DESERT ROSE signboard


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

the DESERT ROSE panel is now pink and ready for airbrushing by Aaron Gonzales


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Desert Rose update: Aaron Gonzales is making the signboard and Krazy Kutting is making the custom bumper bracket. Once that's done not sure what will do next.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Aaron Gonzales started on the signboard today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update: Krazy Kutting got the bumper bracket back from plating. Also, Aaron is working on the signboard.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The DESERT ROSE bumper bracket by Krazy Kutting


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Some more progress on the DESERT ROSE sign, Aaron Gonzales is airbrushing it in Carlsbad,Nm.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

More progress on sign board


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## mustbemagic (Mar 27, 2013)

wow great job on the build! its good to see the next generation keeping it going. proud to see families working together. keep up the great work and see you at the shows.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mustbemagic said:


> wow great job on the build! its good to see the next generation keeping it going. proud to see families working together. keep up the great work and see you at the shows.


 thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------

